# كيف تربط بين google earth & global mapper لإيجاد المناسيب



## محمد الأزهري (9 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إخوانى كل عام وأنتم بخير

بداية الموضوع التالى لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال الاستغناء عن الإخوة المساحين والعمل الميداني ولكنه قد يكون إستئناس فقط لمعرفة المدي التى تتراوح خلاله المناسيب لمنطقة معينة

كيف تربط بين google earth & global mapper
أولا
1-نقوم بتحديد المنطقة التي نريد معرفة المناسيب لها ونقوم بتحديد المكان على برنامج Google earth
2- نقوم باختيار نقطة في وسط المنطقة ونقوم بعمل Placemark (الدبوس) وبالتالى عند الدخول لخصائص الدبوس سيظهر لك latitude & longitude مع مراعاة أن تغير نظام الاسقاط من الخيارات إلى UTM
ثم نذهب لثانيا وهو الجزء المختص ببرنامج global mapper 
ثانيا
1- نفتح البرنامج ثم نقوم بظبط الاعدادات كالتالي
ضبط الاسقاط الى UTM واختيار زون المنطقة ولنفرض مصر مثلا تقع في زون 36 وذلك من خلال display settings / projection
2- ثم نختار download free maps/imagery from online sources
فتظهر لنا نافذة نختار منها srtm world wide elevationdata ثم ننزل اسفل قليلا فنجد
select area to down load فنختار الاختيار الثاني ونختار المساحة المطلوبة ونحول الميل الى كم وندخل latitude & longitude والتى حصلنا عليها من Google earth

وقريبا ساقوم برفع الصور ان شاء الله للافادة


----------



## محمد الأزهري (9 أغسطس 2010)

ثم نقوم بلضغط على ok فتظهر لنا صورة للموقع ثم نقوم من file بالضغط على generate contours فتظهر لنا نافذة نحدد منها الفترة الكنتورية ثم ok ثم تظهر لك خطوط الكنتور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## laidmaarad (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## حاتم حسنى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لمعلوماتك


----------



## sahloly2008 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تدعمنا اخوي بالصور فهذه الخدمة ستوفر علينا الكثير في المعايرة وضبط الخريطة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## سارة سوسو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفضك يارب لكن مامدى دقة هذه الطريقة ؟؟؟


----------



## عمر المحمدي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع ، ونشكركم جميعاً ابحث عن دروس تعليمية لبرنامج الخرائط Global Mapper وطريقة استخراج الخريطة من جوجل ارث لهذا البرنامج وجزاكم خير - مشارك جديد في هذا المنتدى - وفي نفس الوقت طالب باحث. ارجو التعاون معي في تقارير واكتب اكترونية تفيدنا عن هذا البرامج


----------



## heguehm (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## محمد الأزهري (2 يناير 2011)

*رابط يوضح كيفية عمل الجلوبال مع الجوجل*

أعتذر منك إخوانى على التأخير نظرا لانشغالي الشديد الفترة الماضية

وتجدون أدناه في هذا الرابط ملف فيديو يشرح طريقة العمل والفيديو حجمه كبير نوعا ما ولكن لابد من ذلك للحفاظ على جودة الصورة

http://www.mediafire.com/?5t36sehw9m3eloh

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## عمر المحمدي (7 يناير 2011)

نشكر الاخ محمد الأزهري على هذا العمل الطيب والمساعدة العلمية وجزاك الف خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## TOP.ROMANTIC (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا للشرح 
في انتظار الصور ...،


----------



## عمر المحمدي (21 يناير 2011)

نشكر الاخ محمد الازهري وجزاه الف خير


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (24 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (1 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

مشكور اخي بس ما قدرت اغير نظام الاسقاط من الخيارات إلى utm
بالجوجل 

الرجاء المساعد لاني بأمس الحاجة له


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (1 فبراير 2011)

ولا استطيع رسم خطوط الكونتووور


----------



## أسماء الكون (12 مارس 2011)

أريد أن أسأل : 
كيف يمكن من خلال نقطة واحدة تستطيع رسم المنحنيات الكنتورية ؟؟؟


----------



## أسماء الكون (12 مارس 2011)

قمت بتحميل الفيديو
وكانت الاستفادة مشكوووووووووور أخي الكريم

وسؤالي كيف يمكن الاستفادة من مواقع التحميل للوصول إلى دقة كبيرة في شكل التضاريس ؟؟؟


----------



## mostafammy (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hala369 (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والجهد المبذول من اجل خواتك المهندسين جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## menhaly89 (3 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر ولكن اسمحلي ان اضيف بانه يمكنك الحصول علي المناسيب مباشره من خلال برنامج Autocade Civil 3d عن طريق استيراد سطح من جوجل ايرث وبشكل اسهل واسرع ايضا 
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bakr salman (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## حارث البدراني (9 مايو 2011)

مشششششششششششششككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## محمود الناصري (20 مايو 2011)

اخ محمد شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ودمتم


----------



## تغريد_على (21 مايو 2011)

حقيقى موضوع موفق وجزاك الله كل خير ولكن هل فعلا نقطه واحده سوف تعطي نتيجه دقيقة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALICIVIL1989 (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## حارث البدراني (23 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم


----------



## أحلام بريئة (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed wahed (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## محمد الأزهري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

إخوانى كما تعلمون العلم يتوارث وينتقل ويتدارس وكان لزاماً شكر الدكتور أسامة فتحي أستاذ الهندسة الصحية بجامعة الأزهر (dr.usama)


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي ماذا نضع بالنسبه للاردن من زون لان الخيارات الموجوده بالبرنامج غير واضحة ارجو كتابت الخيار بالتفصيل وشكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم


----------



## صقار1 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عاشقGIS (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mo3tez7 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على الشرح لكن حبذا لو تحمل لنا صور للشرح او فيديو عن طريق برنامج camtasia بهذا الشكل رايح تسهل علينا الفهم اكثر و نكون داعينلك اكثر و اكثر. بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## shewika1 (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمدفتح محمدالنجار (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا اخوانى


----------



## فاروق^ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد الأزهري قال:


> أعتذر منك إخوانى على التأخير نظرا لانشغالي الشديد الفترة الماضية
> 
> وتجدون أدناه في هذا الرابط ملف فيديو يشرح طريقة العمل والفيديو حجمه كبير نوعا ما ولكن لابد من ذلك للحفاظ على جودة الصورة
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم جهودكم ............ولكن للاسف الرابط غير فعال فاذا امكن اعادة تفعيل الرابط
وكذلك ابحث عن طريقة لرسم خطوط الكنتور من خلال برنامج الجوجل ايرث


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ابحث عن طريقة لرسم خطوط الكنتور من خلال برنامج الجوجل ايرث



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أعرف طريقة محددة لرسم الكنتور في الجوجل ايرث (ومن قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي !). 

لكن هناك طريقة مبسطة للحصول علي خطوط كنتور لأي منطقة في العالم، وتتلخص خطواتها في:

1- استبراد نموذج ارتفاعات رقمية Digital Elevation Model (DEM) وخاصة تلك النماذج العالمية المجانية المتاحة علي الانترنت و من أشهرها نموذج SRTM 

2- استخدام برنامج الجلوبال مابر أو برنامج السيرفر في رسم خطوط الكنتور من النموذج DEM الذي تم تحميله

3- تصدير ملف الكنتور الي صيغة KML format ومن ثم توقيعها علي شاشة الجوجل ايرث

أما تفاصيل هذه الطريقة أو هذه الخطوات فتجدها في كتابي: الخرائط الرقمية وخاصة في الفصول من 10 الي 12، وهو كتاب مجاني لوجه الله تعالي و يمكنك تحميله من الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/office/sktltH1z/__2012.html

أو الرابط:

http://www.academia.edu/1228037/Computer_Mapping_in_Arabic_

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------

